

Ask HN: Google Go - alexk

One can observe unprecedented popularity spike of Google Go language:<p>http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html<p>Go is introduced as "systems programming language", so I wonder what experiences have you had with this language, and how do you find it.
======
zeynel1
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

